# Front Wheel spindles



## to352003 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have read on other forumns that some have replaced their 3/4 inch front wheel spindles with 1 inch spindles. This allowed them to use 4 bolt hubs, /beefier cone bearings, along with a more sealed bearing area (no more rubber caps). I am concidering doing this to my 4018 after the snow season here in Mich. I would like to know if others have done this and what method they used. Have Merry Christmas! Terry


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Check out www.loaderplans.com, one of the websites for P.F. Engineering. these folks have designed loaders and backhoes for the owners of smaller tractors to make themselves. The spindle upgrade is often desirable for those tractors that have the small spindles.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

If you have not done so already, check the web site www.loaderplans.com. This is one of several web pages for P.F. Engineering, who designed plans for folks like us to use to make their own loaders and small backhoes for the (smaller) garden tractors. Many tractors need the upgrade you are referring to because the 3/4" spindles won't last under the extra stress. I am one of the fortunate ones who do not need to do this upgrade. Bolens large frame tractors apparently have large enough spindles (I think because they had designed a 500+ lb. two-stage snowblower to hang off the front of the tractor. The beast even needs helper springs to offset the weight so that the push rods for the hydraulic lift won't bend.

Sorry about two responses. Even though I had been off-line for several hours, my earlier post didn't appear at first, leading me to believe that I had screwed up somehow. I guess not.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have been thinking of this upgrade myself. Have not thought of a way yet though. The case Ingersoll spendle design does not lend itsself to this mod easly. Going to take some doing. Cand you weld, and Fab? If not I would look at the mod on the site LPBOLENS posted. Find a weld on spindle like they show.[any trailer shop should have/be able to get] and bring it, the printout of the mod on the web site, and the old front axle/spindle assambly to a welder/machine shop. See what they can come up with. Oh if you do it, besure to post some pictures. Would love to see it.


----------



## to352003 (Dec 11, 2004)

There is a guy on the Yahoo casegardentractors site who did this on hes case 446. He purchased the recommended supplies by PF Engineering. Rather than cut off the old 3/4 inch spindle he: bored a 1 inch hole in the shoulder of the new spindle, and a 3/4 inch hole through the rest of the spindle (stub axle); cut this to length, tapped this on the 3/4 inch spindle, aligned the cotter pin holes & welded. If you look at the casegardentractors sign. Look for message about restoration pics. to find more on this. I was just wondering if others had experience with this or a different way of doing. Merry Christmas! Terry


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I remember reading that, but forgot where. Yo also could just make a whole new spindle. Probably would not be to bad to do if you cold weld, and had the tools.


----------

